# wireless not working!!!!!

## sk8harddiefast

wlan0 is up.wifi radar tell me that i am connected to router but i have no internet.what i should do?

----------

## Abraxas

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> wlan0 is up.wifi radar tell me that i am connected to router but i have no internet.what i should do?

 

Are you sure the router has a connection to the internet?  Ping the router and then ping an outside host.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

yes because i am connected from this router to internet from my netbook.i try to ping 192.168.1.254 but tells me Destination Host Unreachable

----------

## sera

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

 gives you what?

Radar? This one?

Also witch card do you have? 

```
lspci
```

Are you a custom or genkernel user?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

lspci  

```
                                                           

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
```

iwconfig wlan0

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Thomson4A55F1"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1F:9F:8E:6D:1D   

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=17/100  Signal level:65/65  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## Abraxas

Are you using DHCP or a static address?  Check to make sure you actually have an address with ifconfig.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

in wifi-radar to connect me,i set 192.168.1.68.the default was 0.0.0.0 but he didn't take any ip so i gave one manually

----------

## too7

Try 

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.254

```

----------

## Abraxas

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> in wifi-radar to connect me,i set 192.168.1.68.the default was 0.0.0.0 but he didn't take any ip so i gave one manually

 

That's  your problem.  You have to set a gateway.  You should also set the subnet mask and DNS servers, or just enable DHCP.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

But I setup all of them.DNS 192.168.1.254,subnetmask 255.255.255.0, ip 192.168.1.68,default gateway 192.168.1.254.is trying to connect to google when I open mozilla but in the end is not connecting!!!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## sera

```
# cat /proc/kmsg
```

 and in an other terminal 

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

Wait a bit then post the output of both. The two files mention by d2_racing are of special interest too. Forget about the gui tool for a moment.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

config_eth0=( "null" )
```

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by dhcp from eth1, wlan0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

search lan

nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 192.168.1.254

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

----------

## sk8harddiefast

# cat /proc/kmsg

```

<7>wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

<6>ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: li<7>wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: authenticated

<7>wlan0: associate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: authenticated

<7>wlan0: associate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d (cpb041sau= i=)<7>wlan0: associated

<6>ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

<7>wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

<7>wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: authenticated

<7>wlan0: associate with AP 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d

<7>wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:1f:9f:8e:6d:1d (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=3)

<7>wlan0: associated

<7>wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## sera

So the driver seems to work. What remains is your configuration.

Does your router not have a dhcp server witch you could use to automatically obtain an ip?

I recommend to reread chapter 3 of the Gentoo Handbook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=3

/etc/conf.d/net.example is another source of info on how to setup your network.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

it still not working!!!!!!!!!!!!i restart wlan0

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   WEP key is not set for "SpeedTouchFECBAF" - not connecting

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "Thomson4A55F1" at 00:1F:9F:8E:6D:1D

 *     in managed mode on channel 1 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.70 from 192.168.1.254

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.70 is available on attached networks

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.70 from 192.168.1.254

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.70 for 86400 seconds                                                        [ ok ]

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.1.70/24

```

everything look fine but i still can not connect to internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## davidm

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> it still not working!!!!!!!!!!!!i restart wlan0
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
> ...

 

After you do the above and restart wlan0:

```

ping 192.168.1.254 

```

```

ifconfig

```

```

ping 209.85.171.100

```

```

ping google.com

```

What do you get?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

ping 192.168.1.254

```

PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=11 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=14 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=15 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=17 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=18 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=29 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=30 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=31 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=34 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=35 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=37 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=38 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.68 icmp_seq=39 Destination Host Unreachable
```

ifconfig

```

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:199646 (194.9 KiB)  TX bytes:199646 (194.9 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:af:1a:ab:c6  

          inet addr:192.168.1.68  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:afff:fe1a:abc6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:52086 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1324 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3756982 (3.5 MiB)  TX bytes:201361 (196.6 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-AF-1A-AB-C6-77-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

----------

## sophie78

I have the same problem. 

Happened after a kernel upgrade from 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 to 2.6.28-gentoo-r5. I wonder if the O.P found a solution.

----------

## sophie78

In my case I found the culprit. Before the kernel upgrade, I was running wireless on device name ath0 and afterward it changed to wlan0. 

So I 

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

It is working fine now.

----------

